# משתפת.. מתנה שעשיתי לחבר לחצי שנה



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

משתפת.. מתנה שעשיתי לחבר לחצי שנה  
אז לפני חודש ומשו אני והחבר חגגנו חודש ומשו והכנתי לו ערכה כזאת של תכונות 

הוא פתח מתנה מתנה וממש התלהב


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה ילדותי  
הכנתי כרטיסיות שאלה למשחק והוראות


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה סקסי (; 
קניתי לו בוקסרים ממש חמודים יחסית לזמן הממש קצר שהיה לי לקנות אותם חח


----------



## ShirShir (16/3/12)

בוקסרים חמודים מאד!! 
איפה קנית??


----------



## ashly1997 (17/3/12)

האמת שסתם בחנות בעיר, בצפת..


----------



## ShirShir (17/3/12)




----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה תמיד אוזן קשבת 
צרבתי לו דיסק עם כל מיני שירי אהבה כאלה


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

מקדימה של הדיסק


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה מתוק 
קניתי לו שוקולדים של קליק שהוא ממש אוהב


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה מפנק ומפונק


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה ממגנט 
קניתי מגנט חמוד עם מקום לתמונה שלנו


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה אוהב 
קניתי לו סוכריה חמודה של לב שכתוב I LOVE YOU


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה שכחן  
הכנתי לו לוח שעם עם מלא מלא דברים חמודים עליו, תמונות שלנו, פתקים, בדיחות וכל מיני כאלה..

שלא יישכח יותר כלום P:


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה מנשק מעולה  
לקחתי קופסא יפה והכנסתי לתוכה:

*עוגיות נשיקות כאלה
*תמונה שלנו מתנשקים
*דף עם סימן של נשיקה שלי
*דף עם כל מיני הסברים על נשיקות.. (נשיקות לפי מזל, נשיקות לבנים-בנות, כל מיני משפטים על נשיקות וכאלה)


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

מבט לבפנים..


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

כי אתה שלי  
קניתי ברכה עם 100 סיבות למה אני אוהבת אותו 

ולכל המתנה הוספתי ברכה באורך 3 דפים, הדפסתי על דפים כאלה מיוחדים מכסף , גלגלתי וקשרתי בסרט.. (חבל שלא צילמתי..)


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

הברכה מבפנים


----------



## ashly1997 (16/3/12)

*תיקון- חגגנו חצי שנה !!


----------



## ShirShir (16/3/12)

ווואוווו איזו השקעה!! מדהים!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה ששיתפת אותנו והשקעת גם בתמונות, יצא ממש ממש יפההה!!!!! אהבתי


----------



## ShirShir (16/3/12)

וכמעט שכחתי - 
הרבה מזל טוב לכם!! מאחלת לכם עוד שנים ארוכות של חגיגות וכיף יחד!!


----------



## ashly1997 (17/3/12)

תווודה !!


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (17/3/12)

זה מקסים!! 
כמה השקעה, וואו!
הצבת רף גבוה לחגיגות השנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה ששיתפת!


----------



## ashly1997 (17/3/12)

תווודה רבה !! ואני ממש לא דואגת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני כבר ימצא משו להתעלות על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכיף אני אולי אעלה מאוחר יותר איך יצאה המתנה לסטודנט


----------



## sivi18 (17/3/12)

ואוו 
מתנות מדהימות והכל ביחד יצא פשוט מדהים איזה השקעה בהחלט הצבת לעצמך רף גבוה לשנה יחד


----------



## ashly1997 (23/3/12)

תודה רבה ! 
האמת שלקח מלא זמן אבל זה היה שווה את זה !


----------



## ashly1997 (23/3/12)

תודה  
תודה רבה האמת זה לקח מלא זמן אבל היה שווה את זה


----------



## רעיה85 (17/3/12)

מאוד יפה ומושקע כל הכבוד מזל טוב


----------



## מר גריטה (20/3/12)

סחטיין על ההשקעה


----------



## ashly1997 (23/3/12)

תודה


----------

